# Pachnoda fruit beetles



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

I've just ordered 40 pachnoda grubs, to start up a fruit beetle colony for my lizards. I am going to keep them on soil with a few rotting branches to feed on, would they also eat fruit in their larvae stage or not until moulted? How long does it take them to grow into beetles, and how long does it take them to breed and spawn more larvae?

Also what fruits are best to feed the beetles on 

Cheers : victory:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

panchnoda are easy to maintain and keep. Have a large tank with soil containing rotten white wood flakes through out along with roten leaf matter. The larvea eat the rotten wood. You can add dog biscuits and fish food during the leaval process to improve development. When adult the imago's will eat various fruit's; bannana and apple to name a few. The best way to feed adults is using beetle jelly, as they last longer as adults on this and it also doesnt attract flies. 

Regarding development from L3 larvea to pubate can take about 3 months and then they remain imago's for about 5months. As imago's they will breed and lay eggs. I can't remeber the time frame for this any more. I used to have a huge colony a few years ago and have just started a new one off as well. 

Jay


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Spikebrit said:


> panchnoda are easy to maintain and keep. Have a large tank with soil containing rotten white wood flakes through out along with roten leaf matter. The larvea eat the rotten wood. You can add dog biscuits and fish food during the leaval process to improve development. When adult the imago's will eat various fruit's; bannana and apple to name a few. The best way to feed adults is using beetle jelly, as they last longer as adults on this and it also doesnt attract flies.
> 
> Regarding development from L3 larvea to pubate can take about 3 months and then they remain imago's for about 5months. As imago's they will breed and lay eggs. I can't remeber the time frame for this any more. I used to have a huge colony a few years ago and have just started a new one off as well.
> 
> Jay


Thanks. Basically some soil/leaves from the woods outside then? : victory:


----------



## lawrie.b (Aug 2, 2010)

*Pretty please?*

I have been looking for ages for fruit beetle adults but they are all too expensive, would I be able to buy some of you if they get to be adults? Please?


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

lawrie.b said:


> I have been looking for ages for fruit beetle adults but they are all too expensive, would I be able to buy some of you if they get to be adults? Please?


Sorry my colony was breeding too slow so got fed off. They don't take long to grow on from grubs, just take forever to breed : victory:


----------

